# Comics that need to get turned into films...



## distressed_romeo (Jan 29, 2007)

We've had a lot of comic-to-film adaptations the past few years, some more successful than others. Apparently there are Wonder Woman and Darkness films in the works at the moment, as well as various sequels, but what titles would everyone like to see on the big screen?

Personal choices...

Nightwing: He's never appeared in any live-action adaptations, and it could be a very cool, dark movie.

Azrael: For the same reasons, although all the elements that tied him to Batman would probably have to go, as it would make the movie way too long and complicated.

Other suggestions?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2007)

*Thor*.



God of Thunder? Mjolnir? Odin? 


Surtur and Ragnorok?



'Nuff Said.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 29, 2007)

Squadron Supreme....the story of super heroes acting all fascist. God it's a good read.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 29, 2007)

Zatanna would be good in a film, as she's been relatively untapped outside of the comics, so there'd be a virtually blank slate to work with...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 29, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Squadron Supreme....the story of super heroes acting all fascist. God it's a good read.



On that note - The Watchmen. 




But seriously - fuckin' Thor. A must.

Hows about Kingdom Come? That would rule.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 29, 2007)

Urusei Yatsura (SP?) Ahhh! Those annoying Aliens!


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jan 29, 2007)

Lobo...would be the best Fraggin' flick ever Ya Fraggin Bastiches!!!!!

Anyone says any different Ya can jus gohead and Bite me Fan Boy..You can't mess with the Main Man!!


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 30, 2007)

I would like to see a fathom movie made


----------



## Marko (Jan 30, 2007)

Y The Last Man would make a killer movie 

Done properly, Watchmen could be the greates movie of all times


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 30, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> On that note - The Watchmen.
> 
> But seriously - fuckin' Thor. A must.
> 
> Hows about Kingdom Come? That would rule.



The Watchmen is being kicked around Hollywood. I think there in script stage. 

Kingdom Come and Squadron Supreme tell similar stories it's just that SS would be an easier movie to do due to getting the rights of all those characters in KC.


----------



## Drew (Jan 30, 2007)

Dilbert. 

Not what you were looking for, but fuck it. It'd rule.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> Dilbert.
> 
> Not what you were looking for, but fuck it. It'd rule.



Yeah, that would be pretty cool...

Kingdom Come would rock, but I suspect it would be way too complicated to be turned into a ninety minute film...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> Dilbert.
> 
> Not what you were looking for, but fuck it. It'd rule.



There was a Dilbert TV show for a while... pretty funny but apparently not for everyone so they stopped making them.




distressed_romeo said:


> Apparently there are Wonder Woman and Darkness films in the works at the moment



They are coming out with a Darkness game for Xbox 360 too!  My bet is it will be released right around the the movie release.


I would love to see a Turok film! Those comics were pretty cool.... and I agree with the Lobo movie! That would be sweet!


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 30, 2007)

"Chuck Norris - The Comic" - The movie


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't you know any better? They can't make a Chuck Norris movie... there isn't a camera alive that could survive trying to film Chuck Norris. They would try and spontaneously combust.


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 30, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Don't you know any better? They can't make a Chuck Norris movie... there isn't a camera alive that could survive trying to film Chuck Norris. They would try and spontaneously combust.



So that was chuck's double in all of those movies? that explains the bad acting


In all seriousness, "The Hitman" is the best movie ever made. It needs to be made into a comic so they can remake it into a movie, but with a much older and wiser norris. If chuck was to star in a new movie I truly believe crime would cease to exist on earth.

I think they've made an Aquaman movie already but if not, Norris should get the role. He kinda looks like the modern bearded aquaman.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 30, 2007)

kung_fu said:


> So that was chuck's double in all of those movies? that explains the bad acting
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, "The Hitman" is the best movie ever made. It needs to be made into a comic so they can remake it into a movie, but with a much older and wiser norris. If chuck was to star in a new movie I truly believe crime would cease to exist on earth.
> ...



Sorry to break it to you, but there's a new Aquaman now, and he looks very 'un-Chuck'...


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 30, 2007)

ya i thought so.

I remember i used to have some "Valiant" comics. A lot of cool characters that'd work out great on the big screen : Archer & Armstrong, Orion a ton of others that i can't remember. I wish i still had those comics 

I don't think they showed up in actual comic books, but there should be a spoof Superfriends movie with everybodies favourite twins : the wonder twins. "shape of...an ice jet" lol.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 30, 2007)

johnny the homicidal maniac, it'd never work/be allowed but id love to see it done


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 30, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> johnny the homicidal maniac, it'd never work/be allowed but id love to see it done



As amazing as it would be, there is no way in hell it would ever happen...


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 31, 2007)

Gaiman's Sandman would rule 

Lobo - MAIN MAN COMIN THRU!!!!

Deadpool - Probably my fav marvel character

daredevil -fall from grace (Frank Miller FTW)

Batman - Dark knight Returns (More Frank Miller) 

Gaunts Ghosts (Warhammer 40k comic/novels)


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jan 31, 2007)

Lobo-Amen...finally someone else who knows about the baddest fraggin bastich in the whole Galaxy...yet can't go back on his word...gotta love it..no problem killing his entire planet off though


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 31, 2007)

An X Men movie with Apocalypse would rock... I was so disappointed he wasn't in the last three.


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 1, 2007)

and with the rising popularity of poker, you would think gambit would have made the movie too.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 1, 2007)

I guess there were enough characters running around as it was without introducing yet more for the benefit of the long-term fans. Still, why did they bother putting Angel in and then give him virtually nothing to do?!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> I guess there were enough characters running around as it was without introducing yet more for the benefit of the long-term fans. Still, why did they bother putting Angel in and then give him virtually nothing to do?!



I am thinking they might do a spin-off movie with the whole Archangel/Apocalypse saga, don't you? THAT would be badass as once he turns to Archangel he is one of my favorite comic characters!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 1, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I am thinking they might do a spin-off movie with the whole Archangel/Apocalypse saga, don't you? THAT would be badass as once he turns to Archangel he is one of my favorite comic characters!



That would be great! Something based on the Age of Apocalypse story would be cool, although it would have to be severely scaled down, as the original plotline was insanely convoluted...


----------



## Dive-Baum (Feb 1, 2007)

Screw the Age of Apocalypse thing...Go with the Fall of the Mutants (old school baby) That was such an amazing (and slightly depressing) story line. 

Another good one would be Secret Wars...Imagine Battleworld in CGI

To be honest I loved the X Men movies (3rd was the best) but I really wanted it to play more into the Phoenix Saga and bring in the Sh'iar Empire and the Starjammers and then play into the whole Scott and Alex thing with Corsair. For the record I am only missing around 100 X Men comics.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 2, 2007)

You know what sorely needs to be made into a film?

JUDGE DREDD!!!  


Only this time, don't make some poxy buddy comedy with Stallone and Rob Schneider! Oh lol, look at the two comically mismatched heroes, how hilarious.  

That was no way to make a Dredd film, the guy's a fucking Nazi and he would've shot the Rob Schneider character just for annoying him. They should make a film with Ron Perlman as Dredd, and have it as brutal a film as possible.


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 3, 2007)

Id watch that karl

Id like to see spiderman do the venom/carnage story arc

For xmen - I found all 3 movies somewhat dissappointing (I prefered the cartoons to the movies)

Id like to see Apacolypse or omega red in an x film



kung_fu said:


> and with the rising popularity of poker, you would think gambit would have made the movie too.




James bond cashed in on this - in casino Royale they play Texas Holdem instead of baccharat


----------



## MetalMike (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure if they are in fact making an 4th X-men movie, they'll drop Magneto and move on to bigger and better things. I think Magneto's prelude movie will be the last we see of him on the big screen from this saga.

I would love a Secret Wars movie. It would have been the perfect set-up for Spiderman 3 because they could introduce the black suit in what I think is the proper way to do so. 

I was upset when the "Venom" movie idea was thrown out. At least he'll be in SM3. And if the saga continues I'd like to see a movie with Carnage since that would be a drastic shift to a much darker storyline and a movement away from the cheesiness of some of the past films. Then again, I'm not sure they could do his character justice without an R rating...



distressed_romeo said:


> I guess there were enough characters running around as it was without introducing yet more for the benefit of the long-term fans. Still, why did they bother putting Angel in and then give him virtually nothing to do?!



It's another reason to believe they're choosing to moving toward Apocolypse.
I wasn't exactly sure if the sentinels in the danger room were a hint towards the future or an indication that the whole Apocolypse saga had already happened.


----------

